# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Планшеты и смартфоны WEXLER + Kingsoft Office = мощный инструмент для работы с документами

## Labs

Международная компания WEXLER, ведущая разработки в области высоких технологий для повседневной жизни сообщает о начале сотрудничества с компанией Kingsoft Software и начинает предустанавливать на все планшеты и смартфоны WEXLER офисный пакет Kingsoft Office. Программа Kingsoft Office позволяет сделать из устройств WEXLER мощный и гибкий инструмент по созданию и полноценному редактированию офисных документов прямо на мобильном устройстве!

Планшеты и смартфоны компании WEXLER предоставляют пользователям не только множество функций и высочайшую производительность, но и широкий спектр предустановленных приложений, которые позволяют пользоваться мобильным устройством сразу после извлечения из коробки. Благодаря предустановленной программе Kingsoft Office, устройства WEXLER сразу после включения предоставляют широчайшие возможности по созданию и редактированию офисных документов. Интуитивно понятный интерфейс и богатый функционал Kingsoft Office идеально подойдет как деловым людям для работы, так и студентам для учебы.

Предустановленное приложение Kingsoft Office позволяет полноценно работать с офисными документами «на ходу» и предоставляет множество возможностей по передаче и обмену документами. Kingsoft Office позволяет создавать, просматривать, редактировать и сохранять любые офисные документы формата Microsoft Word, Excel и PowerPoint. При помощи Kingsoft Office можно легко прикреплять документы в качестве вложений к почтовым отправлениям и делиться ими с коллегами и друзьями. Кроме того, при помощи поддержки протокола WebDav можно легко и быстро получить доступ к документам, которые хранятся в таких «облачных» сервисах как Google Drive, Dropbox, Box.net. 

Kingsoft Office является одним из самых популярных офисных приложений в магазине Google Play Market, уже более 12 миллионов человек во всем мире используют этот мобильный офисный пакет для создания и редактирования файлов на портативных устройствах. Помимо прочего предустановленное приложение Kingsoft Office обладает поддержкой 43 языков, включая большинство европейских языков, русский и украинский языки.  

Устройства WEXLER с предустановленным приложением Kingsoft Office предоставляют широчайшие возможности по работе с документами, а также высокий уровень удобства:

• Виджет для рабочего стола 
• Модуль Writer для работы с текстовыми документами
• Модуль Spreadsheets для работы с таблицами
• Модуль Presentation для работы с презентациями
• Файловый менеджер    
• Поддерживается более 23 типов файлов, в том числе DOC, DOCX, TXT, XLS, XLSX, PPT, PPTX, PDF и т.д.
• Удобный и быстрый доступ к документам через электронную почту и «облачные» сервисы, такие как Box.net, Google Drive и Dropbox.    
• Простой, удобный и интуитивно понятный интерфейс 
• Графические «Превью» на главном экране программы помогают быстро найти недавно открытый документ
• Виджет на рабочем столе позволяет быстро получить доступ к популярным документам.

----------

